
How Do London's Buses Get Their Numbers? - hunglee2
http://londonist.com/2016/09/london-bus-numbers?utm_content=bufferebc03&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
zimpenfish
Annoyingly, the 53 route was split because the bendy buses couldn't
effectively get up Blackheath Hill and thus the 453 had to terminate at
Deptford Bridge whilst the 53 continued on to Plumstead as before. Doubly
annoyingly, the bendy buses are long gone and we still have the split 53/453
route.

